# New Playhouse



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

I got a used Lil Tyke's playhouse for my birthday for my goats. (Yup, that's what I asked for :bday: :gift: > After plugging up the windows, we hauled it out there for the girls. Here are some pics of them checking it out. I've also attached a pic of a Lil Tyke's bed that we put in Trinity's new rain shelter. Katie, the herd Queen, has taken it over and claimed it as her new throne. My silly goats are so much fun! :cake:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

very nice -- I am sure they will enjoy it 

I might move it away from the fencing though because I can see them jumping on it and then jumping out


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

StaceyRoop said:


> I might move it away from the fencing though because I can see them jumping on it and then jumping out


Thanks for pointing that out but it shouldn't be a problem. The fencing behind the playhouse is 9' tall. On the other side is our layer yard, a giant aviary.

Deb Mc


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

Hey Deb, that's a funny looking goat in the first pic!


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

citylights said:


> Hey Deb, that's a funny looking goat in the first pic!


That's Chaco, my choredog - Catahoula Leopard Hound X Australian Cattle Dog. She was a lil' put out having to pose with "goats" but, hey, anything for a peanut! Ay?

Deb Mc


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree to move it from the fence.... :wink: 

what a cute idea.... :greengrin: :thumbup:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Katie looking out the window is too funny. :thumb:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

We have that playhouse... I'll have to get a picture of Angel in it so you can see how small she is! LOL Cute set up.... it looks like your girls love it!


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

myfainters said:


> We have that playhouse... I'll have to get a picture of Angel in it so you can see how small she is!


Oh, please do! :kidred: :leap:

The playhouse here will serve as her shelter during "orientation". Right before she comes, we plan to move it to a grassy spot, cordon off a small area around it with temporary fencing and spread some straw - voile' temp. holding pen! Does that sound okay? And my choredog will be put on strict orders to respect the baby's personal space and give her lots of distance.

BTW, I also got enough $ for my birthday to pay the balance due. One of my sons asked how much I still needed to raise after last weekend's sales and he gave me a check in that amount. :hug:

Deb Mc


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

DebMc said:


> BTW, I also got enough $ for my birthday to pay the balance due. One of my sons asked how much I still needed to raise after last weekend's sales and he gave me a check in that amount. :hug:


It's so wonderful when family understands our goat addiction-and that every gift should be goat related. :leap: :clap:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

DebMc said:


> myfainters said:
> 
> 
> > We have that playhouse... I'll have to get a picture of Angel in it so you can see how small she is!
> ...


I'll get the pictures of her in the playhouse as soon as the rain stops.... we already have 3 lakes again! :sigh: she loves to play in it... so the playhouse will be something familiar for her when she gets home.  Her introduction pen sounds great! That way the girls will get a chance to get to know her where they can't bully her. :thumbup:

That is so nice of your son!!! What a great Birthday gift. :dance:


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

More rain?!?! :GAAH: You today, us tomorrow. 

Yes, my immediate family is super supportive of my diverse animal interests, and I am very, very thankful for that, as I couldn't do it all without their support. :grouphug: 

Deb Mc


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Here she is!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Here is one of her showing my buckling who is in charge! :slapfloor:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Just the best everyone having so much fun in the playhouse!


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

myfainters said:


> Here is one of her showing my buckling who is in charge! :slapfloor:


That's my lil' Angel! Let the boys know who rules. :wink:

She gets prettier and prettier with each new pic. I am in love. 

Update on our new playhouse: someone ripped out 2 of the window coverings I installed and I think I know who did it. :sigh:

Deb Mc


----------

